# هل الإنسان في المسيحية مسير (( مجبر )) ؟؟ . . . المسيح يخزي حكمة الحكماء !



## challenger (2 أغسطس 2008)

*كما هو واضح من العنوان !*

*سؤال أوجهه لكم أحبائي أبناء النور :Love_Letter_Open: *
*هل الإنسان مسير أم مخير ؟*

*على فكرة هذا السؤال حيرني كثيرا ً إلى أن وجدت الجواب !  *

*حابب أعرف رأيكم في البداية .*




*---------------------------------------------------------------*

*ملاحظة : وضعت الموضوع على العام لأن لدي مفاجئة كتابية تم إكتشافها . . بنعمة ربي يسوع المسيح أريد من (( الحكماء )) أن يقرأوها و يقرأوا عظمة المسيح و كتاب الله المقدس .*


----------



## My Rock (2 أغسطس 2008)

الانسان ليس مُسير و لا مُجبر

راجع الموضوع التالي: الانسان *مسير* او مخير وهل يوجد قضاء وقدر في المسيحية


----------



## challenger (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل الإنسان في المسيحية مسير (( مجبر )) ؟؟ . . . المسيح يخزي حكمة الحكماء !*



My Rock قال:


> الانسان ليس مُسير و لا مُجبر
> 
> راجع الموضوع التالي: الانسان *مسير* او مخير وهل يوجد قضاء وقدر في المسيحية


 
*موضوع رائع أخي الغالي على قلبي  My Rock  ما سأطرحه الآن هو نظرة ( في علم النفس و الإجتماع + الكتاب المقدس ) *

*أرجو أن تتابع الموضوع يا غالي و يكون تحت رقابتك الشخصية .*


----------



## My Rock (2 أغسطس 2008)

مُتابع


----------



## challenger (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل الإنسان في المسيحية مسير (( مجبر )) ؟؟ . . . المسيح يخزي حكمة الحكماء !*

*سلام المسيح لكم أحبائي :*

*تدور في ذهن الواحد أحيانا ً أمور ربما  قد توصله إلى الهلاك و الضياع و هو يظن الحكمة و المنطقية !*

*فهناك للأسف أشخاص يظنون أن الإنسان مسيرا ً و مقدرا ً له كل شيء !!*
*خالطين بين (( علم الله )) اللامحدود و بين (( إرادته المقدسة ))*
*فأنا في كل ما أفعله يعلم الله به . . *
*لا بل يعلم ما سأفعل مستقبلاً . .*
* لكن لما الخلط بين العلم بالشيء والإرداة ؟؟؟*

*الكتاب المقدس يخبرنا قائلا ً :*
*(( **الَّذِي يُرِيدُ أَنَّ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ يَخْلُصُونَ وَإِلَى مَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ يُقْبِلُونَ*. *))*
*هذه هي إرادة الله بسطور بسيطة !*

*فأنا أريد من أبني مثلا ً أن يدرس ويكون متفوقا ً *
*لكني أعلم أنه لن يكون إلا في حدود الوسط .*
*فهل في ذلك تجني من جهتي تجاه ابني ؟؟ أكيد لا !*


*يقول المحتجون لكن الله هو من خلق عقولنا*
* و هو من خلق فيها التفكير *
*و هو من خلق الخير و الشر *
*و ما تفكيرنا إلا حصيلة ما زرعه الله في عقولنا من قدرات و توجيهات !!*
*حتى الإرادة موضوعة من الله .*

*قبل الإجابة أهديك أيها القاريء هذه السطور :*
*19 إِذْ مَعْرِفَةُ اللهِ ظَاهِرَةٌ فِيهِمْ لأَنَّ اللهَ أَظْهَرَهَا لَهُمْ 
20 لأَنَّ مُنْذُ خَلْقِ الْعَالَمِ تُرَى أُمُورُهُ غَيْرُ الْمَنْظُورَةِ وَقُدْرَتُهُ السَّرْمَدِيَّةُ وَلاَهُوتُهُ مُدْرَكَةً بِالْمَصْنُوعَاتِ حَتَّى إِنَّهُمْ بِلاَ عُذْرٍ. 
21 لأَنَّهُمْ لَمَّا عَرَفُوا اللهَ لَمْ يُمَجِّدُوهُ أَوْ يَشْكُرُوهُ كَإِلَهٍ بَلْ حَمِقُوا فِي أَفْكَارِهِمْ وَأَظْلَمَ قَلْبُهُمُ الْغَبِيُّ. 
22 وَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ يَزْعُمُونَ أَنَّهُمْ حُكَمَاءُ صَارُوا جُهَلاَءَ 
*​*
*


----------



## challenger (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل الإنسان في المسيحية مسير (( مجبر )) ؟؟ . . . المسيح يخزي حكمة الحكماء !*

*مرحلة الطفولة : *

*الرب يسوع يطلب منا أن نكون كالأطفال هناك شاهدين *
*الأول من ( متى ) و الثاني من ( مرقس ) *

*متى 18 : 1 - 3*
*تَقَدَّمَ التَّلاَمِيذُ إِلَى يَسُوعَ يَسْأَلُونَهُ: «مَنْ هُوَ الأَعْظَمُ، إِذَنْ، فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ؟» *
*فَدَعَا إِلَيْهِ وَلَداً صَغِيراً وَأَوْقَفَهُ وَسْطَهُمْ،                                          *
*وَقَالَ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لاَ تَتَحَوَّلُونَ وَتَصِيرُونَ مِثْلَ الأَوْلاَدِ الصِّغَارِ، فَلَنْ تَدْخُلُوا مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ أَبَداً. *

*مرقس 10*
*وَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلاَداً صِغَاراً لِكَيْ يَلْمِسَهُمْ. فَزَجَرَهُمُ التَّلاَمِيذُ. *
*فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ ذلِكَ، غَضِبَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «دَعُوا الصِّغَارَ يَأْتُونَ إِلَيَّ، وَلاَ تَمْنَعُوهُمْ، لأَنَّ لِمِثْلِ هَؤُلاءِ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ.*
*الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مَنْ لاَ يَقْبَلُ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ كَأَنَّهُ وَلَدٌ صَغِيرٌ، لَنْ يَدْخُلَهُ أَبَداً!» *

*فلو فرضنا جدلا ً أن الإنسان منذ الطفولة مكتوب عليه الخير أو الشر !*
*لما قال لنا المسيح : *
*إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لاَ تَتَحَوَّلُونَ وَتَصِيرُونَ مِثْلَ الأَوْلاَدِ الصِّغَارِ، فَلَنْ تَدْخُلُوا مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ أَبَداً*

*حاول أخي القاريء أن تدقق في هذه جيدا ً :*
*إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لاَ تَتَحَوَّلُونَ وَتَصِيرُونَ مِثْلَ* *الأَوْلاَدِ الصِّغَارِ،* *فَلَنْ تَدْخُلُوا مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ أَبَداً*
*دَعُوا الصِّغَارَ يَأْتُونَ إِلَيَّ، وَلاَ تَمْنَعُوهُمْ، لأَنَّ لِمِثْلِ هَؤُلاءِ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ*

*لما يضرب لنا الرب يسوع مثلا ً في الأطفال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*لفت إنتباهي كثيرا ً هذا الكلام من الرب يسوع ! *



*وهنا بدأ حل المعضلة !! *​ 
*بحثت في الموضوع علميا ً لأجد نتائج مبهرة جدا ً و هي :*

*1 - الطفل لا يرث موهبة ( تمثيل  ،غناء ، شعر  ، تلحين . . إلخ ) كما يظن بعضهم : *
*لأن المواهب يتم إكتسابها بالتعلم و المثابرة فالقول ( أن فلان شاعر و أبنه ورث الشعر عنه ) أو ( فلان ممثل و أبنه ورث التمثيل عنه ) . . . كل هذا مجرد كلام فارغ و لا أساس علمي له !*
*فالأطفال كما قلنا يتعلمون و يلتقطون من الجو المحيط ما هو مناسب و ما هو غير مناسب . . و مع التمرين و التوجيه – ضمن أسرة مُهتمة – يمكن للطفل أن تمني موهبة ما كالشعر أو التمثيل أو الرسم . . إلخ *

*كل هذه المقولات خاطئة تماماً، فلا حب الشعر، ولاحسن الخلق، ولا الفن يُوّرث من الآباء أوالأمهات أو الأجداد للأبناء والأحفاد.*

*2 - خلق الله للطفل  منذ البدء هذه القدرة على التمييز ( الحواس الخمس ) كالشم و الذوق و النظر و الإحساس و السمع .*
*فالطفل يولد مزوداً بقدرات فطرية على الإتيان بمنعكسات كثيرة (والمنعكس Reflex هو استجابة غير إرادية يعملها المولود حين تظهر فى البيئة مثيرات تهدد سلامته). فيغمض عينيه إذا ظهر ضوء قوى مفاجىء حفاظاً على شبكية العين من التلف، ويكح إذا دخلت قطرات الحليب إلى قصبته الهوائية .. ويعطس إذا صعدت القطرات إلى أنفه ..*

*3 - الصفات المورثة :  *
*الصفات المتعلقة بخصائصه الجسمية: كطول القامة أو قصرها، وكلون البشرة والعينين، ملامح الوجه، درجة المناعة الصحية ضد الأمراض. كذلك اتضح مؤخراً أن الفرد يرث من آبائه وأجداده "مستوى الاستثارة- Irritability" أى إلى أى مدى يتحمل المثيرات المنغصة .. كما يرث "المزاج - Temperament" عصابياً كان أو متنزناً، كما يرث مستوى الميل للاندفاع أو للترّوى.*

*و الخلاصة *
*الطفل يرث أمور جسمانية (( شكلية )) مزود بحواس تحميه و تقيه من المخاطر بشكل لا إرادي *
*الطفل كالصفحة البيضاء لكن ليس بمعنى (( الفراغ )) !*
* فالإنسان لا يُخلق من الأساس ( مجرم أم لص أو زاني أو موسيقي أو ممثل . . .إلخ )*

*الله خلقنا منذ البدء (( أبرياء )) لذلك قال لنا :*
*إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لاَ تَتَحَوَّلُونَ وَتَصِيرُونَ مِثْلَ الأَوْلاَدِ الصِّغَارِ، فَلَنْ تَدْخُلُوا مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ أَبَداً*
*دَعُوا الصِّغَارَ يَأْتُونَ إِلَيَّ، وَلاَ تَمْنَعُوهُمْ، لأَنَّ لِمِثْلِ هَؤُلاءِ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ*


*فالمسيح أخزى حكمة الحكماء ( الجهلاء ) *
*القائلين بمسؤولية الله منذ الولادة :*
*حَتَّى إِنَّ النَّاسَ بَاتُوا بِلاَ عُذْرٍ *
​


----------



## challenger (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل الإنسان في المسيحية مسير (( مجبر )) ؟؟ . . . المسيح يخزي حكمة الحكماء !*

*مرحلة ما بعد الطفولة :*

*و هنا تثور ثورة الحكماء و العقلانيين  !!*
*و يبدأون بتلفيق التهم على المسيح المعلم الأعظم !*
*و لسان حالهم يقول : *
*كيف يمكن أن أحيد عن الطريق أنا بمفردي ؟؟؟*
* أليس الله هو من خلقني ؟؟؟*
* أليس هو من قدر علي أفعالي وأعمالي وكل شيء ..... فكيف يمكن عقلاً أن يحاسبني الله على فعل قد قدره لي سابقاً ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*أنا كالرجل الآلي بين يدي الرب ..... يتحكم بي كيفما شاء ...... فلماذا العذاب إذاً ؟؟؟؟ خلقني ويعذبني ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

* ---------------------------------------------------------------------*​*قرأت مرة قول رااااااائع للمعلم الأعظم ( يسوع المسيح ) يقول فيه :*
*اَلإِنْسَانُ الصَّالِحُ مِنَ الْكَنْزِ الصَّالِحِ فِي الْقَلْبِ يُخْرِجُ الصَّالِحَاتِ وَالإِنْسَانُ الشِّرِّيرُ مِنَ* *الْكَنْزِ* *الشِّرِّيرِ يُخْرِجُ الشُّرُورَ.* 

*دققت مرة في هذه الجملة و بقيت ربع ساعة أقرأها بلا فهم !!*
*مع أنها واضحة . . لكني أيقنت أن ورائها ( حكمة عظيمة ) *

*فالمثل كان يقال من أجل ( عبرة ) ، ( حكمة ) ، ( موعظة ) . . إلخ   *
*فأين الموعظة ؟؟؟*

*لفت إنتباهي قوله (كَنْزِهِ )*
*و ضحكت و قلت : كيف يقول عن الشر أنه ( كَنْزِ ) ؟؟؟؟؟؟  *

*لكني ضحكت من نفسي !! *
*لأني وجدت أن (كَنْزِهِ ) من الفعل (( كنز ، يكنز )) أي ((جمع و ملأ )) !!!*

*فكلام المسيح واضح و صريح !*
*الإنسان الصالح = إنسان جمع و ملأ قلبه بالخير *
*الإنسان الشرير = إنسان جمع و ملأ قلبه بالشر *


*ماذا يقول علماء الإجتماع  :*
*يتميز الجنس البشرى بالنمو المتميز فى القدرات العقلية لأفراده حتى تصل إلى مستويات رفيعة*
*1 - مرحلة ما قبل العمليات العقلية الحقيقية :*
* تحت مرحلة التفكير الحسى - حركى،**يعقبها تحت مرحلة التفكير الحدسى) وتستمر من الميلاد حتى بداية السنة السابعة من عمره. ويعتمد فيها ذكاء الطفل على ما يخرج به من خبرات تجلبها له حواسه من مشاهدة الأشياء وفحصها ومتابعة مظاهر حركتها، ومما يخرج به بالحدس (الظن، التخمين) من متابعة للأحداث التى تجرى حوله.*
*2 - مرحلة العمليات العقلية الحقيقية المعتمدة على المحسوسات :*
*وتستمر معه من سن سبع سنوات حتى سن البلوغ الجنسى. وفيها يجرى عمليات عقلية ذات خصائص جيدة لكنه بحاجة إلى مساندة حسية تعينه على حسن الفهم،*
*3 - مرحلة العمليات العقلية التجريدية :*
*وتبدأ مع الصغير عندما يصل لسن المراهقة. وفيها يتمكن من استيعاب الموضوعات المجردة (Abstracts) من خلال الفهم وليس الحفظ الأصم رغم أن تلك الموضوعات ذات طابع نظرى وليس لها أساس حسّى مباشر، ومثالها مصطلحات: التقوى، الفضيلة، الورع، الشرف، الكرامة، العزة، الوطنية، الليبرالية، الرأسمالية، الجذر التربيعى للمقدار س، الجرام جزىء إحدى المواد، التذوق الفنى، البرمجيات ... الخ.*


*الخلاصة :*
*رأينا أن الله خلق الإنسان منذ الطفولة (( بريء و نقي )) *
*أما بعد الطفولة  يبدأ (( هو )) بتعلم و تنمية مداركه و ميوله متأثرا ً بالمحيط فيختار منه ما يريد !*


*--------------------------------------------------------------------*​ 
*كم أنت عظيم يا يسوع !!!*
*فعلا ً كما قلت لنا :*
*اَلإِنْسَانُ الصَّالِحُ مِنَ الْكَنْزِ الصَّالِحِ فِي الْقَلْبِ يُخْرِجُ الصَّالِحَاتِ وَالإِنْسَانُ الشِّرِّيرُ مِنَ* *الْكَنْزِ* *الشِّرِّيرِ يُخْرِجُ الشُّرُورَ.* 




*فما علاقة الله و هو من خلقك منذ البدء نقيا ً طاهرا ً ؟*
*لا بل خلق لك قدرة على الحماية اللا شعورية !*
*فأنت أيها القاريء . . *
*نعم أنت من ( يكنز ) في قلبه إما ( الشر ) أو ( الصلاح ) !*
*فتكون إما شريرا ً أو صالحا ً . *

​


----------



## challenger (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل الإنسان في المسيحية مسير (( مجبر )) ؟؟ . . . المسيح يخزي حكمة الحكماء !*

*أخيرا ً هل الإرادة يتحكم بها الله ؟*

*طبعا ً . . لو أن الله هو من يسير الإرادة لكان عمله خلال الأنبياء و الكتب و فداء المسيح ((  لا قيمة له ))*

* يفسر العقلانيين و المنطقيين كلمة (( إرادة )) كما يحلوا لهم و من خلال جهل و من دون بحث !*

*لقد سقطت على وجهي خجلا ً عندما عرفت أن تعريف الإرادة هو :*
*فعل غير مسيطر عليه *
*هي قوة نابعة من حرية الاختيار !!*
* و هي شيء صغير بداخلك، و أنت القادر على تنميته لتتحول أنت نفسك إلى شخص آخر .*

*لا بل الأدهى من ذلك :*
*الإرادة هي قوة يمكن أن نكتسبها بالتعلم والتدريب والممارسة.*

*خلاصة :*
*من دون حرية أنت لا تملك إرادة من الأساس !*
*فالحرية في الإختيار تخلق الإرادة أما عدم وجود الخيارات فكيف تكون هناك إرادة ؟؟*

*نشكرك يا رب فهذا أكد لنا و ما دمنا نفعل ما نريد !*
*أن الله تركنا بحرية إما ( صلاح ) أو ( شر ) .*​ 
*تم بنعمة المسيح .*​


----------



## challenger (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل الإنسان في المسيحية مسير (( مجبر )) ؟؟ . . . المسيح يخزي حكمة الحكماء !*

*نـــصــائـــــــــــح:*​ 
*كما رأينا ( لا علاقة لله القدوس بأعمالنا ) *
*و العلم بما نفعل لا يعني إرادته هو لهذا . . بل هو جريرة ما زرعت أعمالنا و أفكارنا التي نجسناها بالشر !*​ 
*أتمنى أخي الحبيب أن تحمي ذهنك وضميرك الحي الذي خلقه لك الله من ( كنز الشر ) لئلا تصبح شريرا ً !*​ 



*1 - الله خلق فينا ضمير يحمينا و نشعر من خلاله بتأنيب شديد !*
*حاول أن تدرب نفسك على الصلاح لأنه طريقك للحفاظ على ضميرك الطاهر . . فتكون صالحا ً :*
*[q-bible]لِذَلِكَ أَنَا أَيْضاً أُدَرِّبُ نَفْسِي لِيَكُونَ لِي دَائِماً ضَمِيرٌ بِلاَعَثْرَةٍ مِنْ نَحْوِ اللهِ وَالنَّاسِ. (اعمال الرسل الأصحاح 24 العدد 16 )[/q-bible]*​ 

*2 – وصايا الله القدوس غايتها الصلاح و عملها يحفظ قلبك طاهر و ضميرك صالح و إيمانك مقبول : *
*[q-bible]وَأَمَّا غَايَةُ الْوَصِيَّةِ فَهِيَ الْمَحَبَّةُ مِنْ قَلْبٍ طَاهِرٍ، وَضَمِيرٍ صَالِحٍ، وَإِيمَانٍ بِلاَ رِيَاءٍ. (تيموثاوس 1 : 1 : 5 )[/q-bible]*​ 

*3 – عمل الشر سيقودك إلى الفساد و النجاسة : *​[q-bible]
*كُلُّ شَيْءٍ طَاهِرٌ لِلطَّاهِرِينَ، وَأَمَّا لِلنَّجِسِينَ وَغَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَلَيْسَ شَيْءٌ طَاهِراً، بَلْ قَدْ تَنَجَّسَ ذِهْنُهُمْ أَيْضاً وَضَمِيرُهُمْ. (تيطس الأصحاح 1 العدد 15 )*​
[/q-bible]


*4 – عمل الشر سيفصلك عن الله القدوس فتتخبط في ظلمة أعمالك :*​[q-bible]
*وَبِمَا أَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَتَخَيَّرُوا إِبْقَاءَ اللهِ ضِمْنَ مَعْرِفَتِهِمْ، أَسْلَمَهُمُ ( تركهم ) اللهُ إِلَى ذِهْنٍ عَاطِلٍ عَنِ التَّمْيِيزِ دَفَعَهُمْ إِلَى مُمَارَسَةِ الأُمُورِ غَيْرِ اللاَّئِقَةِ.*
*إِذْ قَدِ امْتَلَأُوا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ وَشَرٍّ وَجَشَعٍ وَخُبْثٍ، وَشُحِنُوا حَسَداً وَقَتْلاً وَخِصَاماً وَمَكْراً وَسُوءاً. وَهُمْ ثَرْثَارُونَ، مُغْتَابُونَ، كَارِهُونَ لِلهِ، شَتَّامُونَ، مُتَكَبِّرُونَ، مُتَفَاخِرُونَ، مُخْتَرِعُونَ لِلشُّرُورِ، غَيْرُ طَائِعِينَ لِلْوَالِدَيْنِ. *
*لاَ فَهْمَ عِنْدَهُمْ، وَلاَ أَمَانَةَ، وَلاَ حَنَانَ، وَلاَ رَحْمَةَ.*
*إِنَّهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ حُكْمَ اللهِ الْعَادِلِ: أَنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْعَلُونَ هَذِهِ الأُمُورَ يَسْتَوْجِبُونَ الْمَوْتَ؛ وَمَعَ ذَلِكَ، لاَ يُمَارِسُونَهَا وَحَسْبُ، بَلْ يُسَرُّونَ بِفَاعِلِيهَا*​
[/q-bible]

*:Love_Letter_Open:          :Love_Letter_Open:           :Love_Letter_Open:          :Love_Letter_Open:*​


----------



## challenger (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل الإنسان في المسيحية مسير (( مجبر )) ؟؟ . . . المسيح يخزي حكمة الحكماء !*



My Rock قال:


> مُتابع


 
*شكرا ً يا غالي على التشجيع . :Love_Letter_Send:*

*أنا مسرور جدا ً لأن المسيح أخزى حكمة الحكماء ( و أولهم أنا ) *
*أنا طلعت جاهل و مش عارف 30:*


----------



## صوت الرب (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل الإنسان في المسيحية مسير (( مجبر )) ؟؟ . . . المسيح يخزي حكمة الحكماء !*

بحث رائع بالفعل عزيزي
و شرح رائع و بسيط مدعم بأدلة من الآيات المقدسة
الرب يبارك تعبك


----------



## challenger (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل الإنسان في المسيحية مسير (( مجبر )) ؟؟ . . . المسيح يخزي حكمة الحكماء !*



صوت الرب قال:


> بحث رائع بالفعل عزيزي
> و شرح رائع و بسيط مدعم بأدلة من الآيات المقدسة
> الرب يبارك تعبك


 
*نشكر الرب أخي الحبيب صوت الرب *​ 
*أردت من البحث الإجابة بشكل مباشر على اللادينيين و غيرهم !*
*لأنهم لا يفهمون إلا بطريقة ( واحد + واحد = 2 )*

*وَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ يَزْعُمُونَ أَنَّهُمْ حُكَمَاءُ صَارُوا جُهَلاَءَ *
​ 
*لذلك تم ربط الموضوع بأبحاث من علم الإجتماع و الطب النفسي .*​ 
*و التي أعطانا إياها الرب في كتاب مقدس*
*(( كُلُّ الْكِتَابِ هُوَ مُوحىً بِهِ مِنَ اللهِ، وَنَافِعٌ لِلتَّعْلِيمِ وَالتَّوْبِيخِ، لِلتَّقْوِيمِ وَالتَّأْدِيبِ الَّذِي فِي الْبِرِّ ))*​


----------



## ana_more (2 أغسطس 2008)

الله عليك ربنا يباركك  بجد موضوع اكثر من هايل قد اية استمتعت وانا بقرأة 
المسيح جميل اوى 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل الإنسان في المسيحية مسير (( مجبر )) ؟؟ . . . المسيح يخزي حكمة الحكماء !*

*ما شاء الله موضوع رائع و بحث رائع...
فعلا اشكرك يا رب لان اعطيتني الحرية لان اختار ما بين الخير و الشر

سلام المسيح*​


----------



## challenger (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل الإنسان في المسيحية مسير (( مجبر )) ؟؟ . . . المسيح يخزي حكمة الحكماء !*



ana_more قال:


> الله عليك ربنا يباركك بجد موضوع اكثر من هايل قد اية استمتعت وانا بقرأة
> المسيح جميل اوى
> ربنا يباركك


 
*أشكر الرب من أجلك ياغالي*
:Love_Letter_Send:​


----------



## challenger (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل الإنسان في المسيحية مسير (( مجبر )) ؟؟ . . . المسيح يخزي حكمة الحكماء !*



عراقية للمسيح قال:


> *ما شاء الله موضوع رائع و بحث رائع...*
> 
> *فعلا اشكرك يا رب لان اعطيتني الحرية لان اختار ما بين الخير و الشر*​
> 
> *سلام المسيح*​


 
*آمين*
*يسوع يحميكي أختي الغالية *

*ربنا يريدنا نرجع كما كنا (( أبرياء )) *
*وعلينا المثابرة للحفاظ على أنفسنا *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل الإنسان في المسيحية مسير (( مجبر )) ؟؟ . . . المسيح يخزي حكمة الحكماء !*

*وَهُوَذَا آخِرُونَ يَكُونُونَ أَوَّلِينَ وَأَوَّلُونَ يَكُونُونَ آخِرِينَ» (لو  13 :  30)​حقيقى كم أخجل من نفسي عندما أقارن إيمانى بإيمان العابرين من الظلمة للنور
ربنا يباركك أخى الحبيب وليستخدمك أكثر وأكثر لأجل إعلان مجده*


----------



## اخرستوس انستي (22 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل الإنسان في المسيحية مسير (( مجبر )) ؟؟ . . . المسيح يخزي حكمة الحكماء !*



صوت صارخ قال:


> *وَهُوَذَا آخِرُونَ يَكُونُونَ أَوَّلِينَ وَأَوَّلُونَ يَكُونُونَ آخِرِينَ» (لو 13 : 30)​*
> *حقيقى كم أخجل من نفسي عندما أقارن إيمانى بإيمان العابرين من الظلمة للنور*
> *ربنا يباركك أخى الحبيب وليستخدمك أكثر وأكثر لأجل إعلان مجده*


 
وأنا معك استاذي الحبيب
ولكن اخونا الرائع تشالنجر اجاب ..
فقد استطاع هو أن يعود مثل الاطفال .. ويعيد تشكيل ارادته

الرب ينير قلبك اخونا الحبيب ..
اذكرني في صلواتك


----------



## challenger (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل الإنسان في المسيحية مسير (( مجبر )) ؟؟ . . . المسيح يخزي حكمة الحكماء !*

*


صوت صارخ قال:



وَهُوَذَا آخِرُونَ يَكُونُونَ أَوَّلِينَ وَأَوَّلُونَ يَكُونُونَ آخِرِينَ» (لو  13 :  30)​حقيقى كم أخجل من نفسي عندما أقارن إيمانى بإيمان العابرين من الظلمة للنور
ربنا يباركك أخى الحبيب وليستخدمك أكثر وأكثر لأجل إعلان مجده

أنقر للتوسيع...


أنت خجلتني كده !!!

أنا حاسس نفسي أني لا زلت طفلا ً في الإيمان !


*


----------



## challenger (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل الإنسان في المسيحية مسير (( مجبر )) ؟؟ . . . المسيح يخزي حكمة الحكماء !*

*


اخرستوس انستي قال:




وأنا معك استاذي الحبيب
ولكن اخونا الرائع تشالنجر اجاب ..
فقد استطاع هو أن يعود مثل الاطفال .. ويعيد تشكيل ارادته

الرب ينير قلبك اخونا الحبيب ..
اذكرني في صلواتك

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا عيني عليك أخي الحبيب 
شكرا ً للكلام الطيب 

*


----------



## ava bishoy son (24 أغسطس 2008)

*ممتاز اخى challenger اسلوبك رائع وممتع دائما فى توصيل المعلومة وموثق بالايات
ربنا يباركك اخى ويزيدك علم ويستخدمك لمجد اسمة
سلام المسيح سكون معك
*


----------



## law man (28 أكتوبر 2008)

سلام الرب معاكم 
عنجد موضوع اكثر من رائع لأنها تبطل كل النظريات الاسلامية حول التسيير 
مشكور


----------



## Hallelujah (28 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع تحفة شكرا لكم جميعا​


----------



## باحث حثيث (8 مايو 2009)

إذا كان الإنسان مسير فلماذا يصلب المسيح من الخطيئة فيصبح لا ذنب للإنسان في أعماله ولاداعي للفداء


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 مايو 2009)

باحث حثيث قال:


> إذا كان الإنسان مسير فلماذا يصلب المسيح من الخطيئة فيصبح لا ذنب للإنسان في أعماله ولاداعي للفداء



*أقرأ الموضوع مرة أخرى بتمعن, لأنه من الواضح أنك قرآته بعجالة ولم تفهمه

ثم ما علاقة صلب السيد المسيح بالموضوع*


----------



## جمال المصرى (9 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخى على شرح الموضوع


----------



## الياس السرياني (10 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل جداً أخي الحبيب
إن كان الإنسان مُسَّير وكل أفعاله مُقدرة من الله
فعلى ماذا يُحاسب الانسان؟؟!!على ماقدره الله له؟!!!هذا ليس عدلاً
وحين يصدر فعل شر من انسان فهل الله قدَّر له أن يعمل الشر؟!!
حاشا لله أن يُقدِّر على أحد عمل الشر
ألف شكر ليك أخويا ولكل من شارك في الموضوع
​


----------



## Strident (10 مايو 2009)

*رد: رد على: رد: هل الإنسان في المسيحية مسير (( مجبر )) ؟؟ . . . المسيح يخزي حكمة الحكماء !*

الإنسان مخير 100 %...


و الله ف يكمال قدرته يحقق مشيئته مهما كانت الظروف...

فمشيئة الله و مشيئة الإنسان تسيران جنباً إلى جنب!


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (11 مايو 2009)

اخونا الرائع تشالنجر  مستحيل ان يكون لى تعليق بعد هذا المجهود الرائع ولكن هناك استفسار طرا على وانا اقرا هذا الموضع 
قرات هذا الموضع الرائع اكثر من مره وسوف اقره اكثر لما فيه من الافاده وا لاستفاده وخصوصا لنا نحن العابرين الذى لايمر يوما الا ونصطدم بحقيقه اكبر واعظم من سابقتها 
ولكن لى سوال ماحكم من يولد على خلافيه جاهله حيث انه لادخل للاراده او الاختيار الامر الذى يجد الانسان نفسه منغمس فى معتقدات باطله بعد بلوغه   مرحلة العمليات العقلية التجريدية فيجد فى الاخر نفسه  مجبرا معدوم الاراده باستسناء من سمحت له الظروف بطريقه او اخر ى ان يكون له حريه الاختيار 
هناك امور يمكن ان يكون الانسان  فيها حر ويستطيع التميز ولكن ليس له اى اختيار ومن ثم يصبح كالطفل 
 ارجوا اخى تشالنجر ان اكون قدرت اوصلك ماذا اقصد بالضبط 
والايضاح اكثر
ماذنب الانسان الذى يولد ويكبر ويموت دون ان يعرف طريق يسوع ولم تسمح له الظروف مثلنا للخلاص ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Strident (11 مايو 2009)

إن كان حقاً لم يعرف عن يسوع فبالتأكيد الله لن يحاسبه على ذلك...إلهنا عادل..

لكن لا اظن ان الله سيترك أي أحد الآن بدون أن يطرق بابه...
إنه يريد ان الكل يخلصون و إلى معرفة الحق يقبلون...

و المسيح لا يطفئ قتيلة مدخنة، و قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف...
إن كان إنسان هناك و لو فرصة 1 في المليار أن يؤمن فالله لن يتخلى عن هذه الفرصة...

"أنت بلا عذر أيها الإنسان"


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 مايو 2009)

*


حيران قال:



			اخونا الرائع تشالنجر  مستحيل ان يكون لى تعليق بعد هذا المجهود الرائع ولكن هناك استفسار طرا على وانا اقرا هذا الموضع 
قرات هذا الموضع الرائع اكثر من مره وسوف اقره اكثر لما فيه من الافاده وا لاستفاده وخصوصا لنا نحن العابرين الذى لايمر يوما الا ونصطدم بحقيقه اكبر واعظم من سابقتها 
ولكن لى سوال ماحكم من يولد على خلافيه جاهله حيث انه لادخل للاراده او الاختيار الامر الذى يجد الانسان نفسه منغمس فى معتقدات باطله بعد بلوغه   مرحلة العمليات العقلية التجريدية فيجد فى الاخر نفسه  مجبرا معدوم الاراده باستسناء من سمحت له الظروف بطريقه او اخر ى ان يكون له حريه الاختيار 
هناك امور يمكن ان يكون الانسان  فيها حر ويستطيع التميز ولكن ليس له اى اختيار ومن ثم يصبح كالطفل 
 ارجوا اخى تشالنجر ان اكون قدرت اوصلك ماذا اقصد بالضبط 
والايضاح اكثر
ماذنب الانسان الذى يولد ويكبر ويموت دون ان يعرف طريق يسوع ولم تسمح له الظروف مثلنا للخلاص ؟؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مضطر للأجابة بالنيابة عن الأخ تشالنجر  لأنه متغيب من فترة طويلة ونصلى للرب يسوع أن يكون بخير

وللعلم فأن الأخ تشالنجر  من العابرين مثلك

الأجابة بسيطة وأنت أكثر شخص يلمسها

فأنت رفضت واقع وُلدت فيه
أى رفضت قدرك

وهناك لم يرفضوه, بل تمادوا فى انغماسهم فيه رغم كل الحقائق التى يعلنها الله لهم عن الفساد الإيمانى الذي يعيشون فيه

فالله ليس بظالم لعبيده

بل البشر هم من يظلمون أنفسهم*


----------



## fredyyy (11 مايو 2009)

حيران قال:


> .........
> فيجد فى الاخر نفسه مجبرا معدوم الاراده باستسناء من سمحت له الظروف بطريقه او اخر ى ان يكون له حريه الاختيار
> هناك امور يمكن ان يكون الانسان فيها حر ويستطيع التميز ولكن ليس له اى اختيار ومن ثم يصبح كالطفل
> ماذنب الانسان الذى يولد ويكبر ويموت دون ان يعرف طريق يسوع ولم تسمح له الظروف مثلنا للخلاص ؟؟؟؟؟؟


 


*أخي مجدي *

*ممكن للانسان أن يكون ُمجبر على سماع معتقدات خاطئة*

*لكن لن يكون ُمجبرًا على أن يكره من أحب العالم ومات لأجله *

*قد ُتجبر على فعل شئ لا ُتحبه ... لكنك لن تجبر على أن يتحكم أحد في مشاعرك *

*الطفل يسير وليس له أن يترك يد والده ... لكن لا يقوى أحد أن ُيطفئ شوق قلبه أن يرى الله *

*المسيح متحكم في الظروف *​ 
*فالذي يعرف دوران الإلكترونات حول نواة الذره ... ويحفظ دوران الكواكب حول الشمس *

*يستطيع أن يصل الى كل انسان حتى لو كان في جوف الحوت *يونان 1 : 17 
وَأَمَّا *الرَّبُّ* *فَأَعَدَّ* حُوتاً عَظِيماً *لِيَبْتَلِعَ* يُونَانَ. فَكَانَ يُونَانُ فِي جَوْفِ الْحُوتِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَالٍ. 

يونان 2 : 1 
*فَصَلَّى* يُونَانُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ إِلَهِهِ *مِنْ جَوْفِ الْحُوتِ *

مزمور 139 : 8 
إِنْ صَعِدْتُ إِلَى *السَّمَاوَاتِ فَأَنْتَ هُنَاكَ* وَإِنْ فَرَشْتُ فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ *فَهَا أَنْتَ.*

​*أذكر انسان هرب من ملاحقة الرب له في مصر لكي يخلص*

*فترك مصر كلها وذهب الى الأردن ظانًا أنه إبتعد عن مرمى كلمة الرب له *

*فقَبِل دعوة من أحدهم وهناك سمع الرب مرة أخري يناديه راجيًا رحمته وخلاصة *

*فقال الرجل بصوت عالى لقد تركت لك مصر بأكملها وهربت منها فها أنت جئت ورائي *

*أرحمني يارب ....... ففي مكان هربه ....... كان الرب ينتظره ليُخلصه الله لا يعرف الفشل *

*الرب يعلم جيدًا كيف يصل الى كل إنسان *
*فقط دعه يستخدمك في الوصل حتي لمن يتهربوا من خلاصه لهم*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 مايو 2009)

*أشكرك أخى  تشالنجر على هذا المجهود
وهذه النتيجة
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك​*


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (16 مايو 2009)

*أشكرك أخى تشالنجر على هذا المجهود*
*الرب يبارك تعب محبتك ويستخدمك أكثر وأكثر لمجد إسمه القدوس *​


----------



## اني بل (21 مايو 2009)

الانسان هومسير في نواحي ومخير في نواحي أخرى، مثل هو لايستطيع أن يختار تاريخ أومكان ولادته أو يختار أسرته ( أهله وأخوته )أو حتى يختار ساعة موته ..ولكنه مخير في اتخاذ جميع قرارات حياته وطرقه، فقد قال الله في تثنية "30 : 19 "جعلت قدامك الحياة والموت ، البركة واللعنة..فاختر الحياة لكي تحيا أنت ونسلك." فمن هذه الآية نستطيع أن نأخذ جوابا"بأن الانسان يفترض به أن يختار أن يسير تحت يد الله ويتبع طرقه لكي يحيا.
وفي كثير من الآيات في الكتاب على أنه مسير طالما اختار الرب ليتبعهفي أعمال : 16 : 6 ) منعهم الروح 
أعمال 16 : 10 ) أعمال 17 : 16 ) احتدت روحه، أع 18 : 5 ) منحصر بالروح ، أع 18 : 9) الرب يقوده وكمان 19 : 11)وأع 20 : 22) مقيدا" بالروح ، أع 21 : 11) هذا يقوله الروح القدس،  وأع8 : 26 ) ملاك الرب كلم فيلبس وكمان أعمال 8 : 29 و 5 : 19 )ملاحظة ؛ أنت لما تختار السير مع الرب تكون ضمن خطة الله لك وقيادته الحكيمةلك.
وبالنسبة للسؤال الثاني مكتوب أن الله اختار جهال العالم لكي يخزي الحكماء وضعفاء العالم لكي يخزي الأقوياء واختار المزدرى وغير الموجود ليبطل الموجود لكي لا يفتخر كل ذي جسد أمامه" فالانسان لا يستطيع أن يفهم فكر الله بفكره المحدود ..فحكمة العالم هي جهالة  بالنسبة لحكمة الله، وقوة الناس هي منتهى الضعف بمقارنة مع قوة الله .


----------



## بايبل333 (2 أغسطس 2011)

*لى عودة هامة فى ذلك الموضوع *


----------



## HappyAtheist (2 أغسطس 2011)

عفوا إلى صاحب الموضوع، رجاء أن تضع الروابط والمراجع "العلميه" التي إستخدمتها في موضوعك وتكون روابط لعلماء النفس والإجتماع معترف بهم.كل ماقلته بشأن الوراثه والطفوله ووو...الخ.

تحياتي


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 أغسطس 2011)

TheRosary قال:


> عفوا إلى صاحب الموضوع، رجاء أن تضع الروابط والمراجع "العلميه" التي إستخدمتها في موضوعك وتكون روابط لعلماء النفس والإجتماع معترف بهم.كل ماقلته بشأن الوراثه والطفوله ووو...الخ.
> 
> تحياتي



*صاحب الموضوع عابر سورى متغيب من 06-23-2009 

ونتمنى ان نطمئن عليه*


----------

